# Taste of Semen



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I've always allowed H to cum in my mouth. The taste was never appealing by any means. 

We've both recently started eating healthier as of a week ago. 

Anyway, I gave him a blowjob last night and the cum that I sucked out of his penis was practically tasteless! 

I've heard that diet effects the taste and certain foods make it sweeter, but to have almost a nonexistent taste?

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

try zinc, it tastes metallic
and no BJ's after asparagus for me


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Ano said:


> I've always allowed H to cum in my mouth. The taste was never appealing by any means.
> 
> We've both recently started eating healthier as of a week ago.
> 
> ...


I've heard that pineapple banana smoothies are good for the flavor -- but tasteless? Maybe you are just getting used to the flavor .

I've never really had the desire to CIM with my wife, so I really have no idea (and consequently she wouldn't have any clue either). I just thought your post was interesting, since it is something I've never thought of.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the most similar "protein" to semen that we consume is egg whites

and like eggs in your fridge which are mostly tasteless, they can pick up some funny odors and flavors based on what surrounds it.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Have him avoid beer. I find it changes the consistency and taste in a very bad way.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Taste of Semen*



Almostrecovered said:


> the most similar "protein" to semen that we consume is egg whites
> 
> and like eggs in your fridge which are mostly tasteless, they can pick up some funny odors and flavors based on what surrounds it.


That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my husband has cut his coffee to one a day, started drinking iced tea with honey...not sugar, started eating a lot of baby spinach, lightly working out, multi vitamins, all fruit smoothies [made at home, with honey, berries with protein] drinking a lot more water during the day...

eating eggs helps, to me personally...the thinner sperm is, the worse it taste, and eggs help make it thicker, and helps improve flavor. having sex regular, old sperm has a funky taste. pineapple "product".....it might take experminting to find which thing works...be it the fresh pineapple, canned pineapple, pineapple juice, and which brand....we found juice works best...drink a bottle or two depending on size a week, and its a big difference.


sadly, the things that are "supposed" to work, are all the things that make life fun
no drinking
no smoking
no chocolate
no red meat
no coffee


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't notice semen ever having a positive taste, as in yummy. But there have been a time or two when the taste was pretty sour. Usually Mr. Pink's semen doesn't have a taste at all. I won't go near him after Brussel sprouts though!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure why I'm so blessed but ..... my Mrs actually " likes " the taste of semen  it turns her on she says !?!?


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

DH is very mild in taste, just slightly salty-sweet. We do eat fairly healthy and our whole family are big water drinkers so maybe that helps. He does have an occasional beer but has never smoked and hates coffee, fwiw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When my wifee and I were dating, we went to a house party and they only had fruits and salads. So all I ate was fruit all night. Then my wife gave me a BJ the next day and told me my semen tasted almost sweet. So lots of fruit the night before does work. Also, eating a lot of protein makes it taste gross according to her. And with my test booster, my orgasms are much more in amount......that I noticed.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

ANo you ask the most interesting questions however I have never played catcher before so I cant answer your question I am mostly a pitcher  but it works for females as well start drinking water no cokes or coffee or tea and see what happens


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I hate all of y'all


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> I think I hate all of y'all


No lips have touched this in over ten years.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> ANo you ask the most interesting questions however I have never played catcher before so I cant answer your question I am mostly a pitcher  but it works for females as well start drinking water no cokes or coffee or tea and see what happens


This^^ Odor is often mentioned, but one of the things that has never really been brought up is a womans taste and consistency. Diet does affect it. There are times when it does have a stronger flavor than others, and times where it is thicker than others. Fortunately my SO is quite pleasant to my tastes, though I can notice vast differences from day to day.

I guess it's a good thing guys aren't as picky as we spend much more time with the fluids than women


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife doesn't swallow because of the consistency and the amount. When I cum, a good deal of semen is expelled and she can't handle the volume, so she gags. She's never complained about the taste; she said it doesn't taste like anything, but it's like trying to swallow a bowl of snot. My smell (at least to me) is typically a bit on the potent side; it smells like strong bleach... or that one Bradford Pear tree.


----------

